# Problem with my Oppo BDP-93



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's. I just recently updated the firmware on my Oppo and now when I turn it on It locks up and will not respond when I push the tray open button on the player itself. If I unplug it and plug it back in it works. It does respond to the remote. Is there a way to go back to the former firmware? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you try and reload the new firmware?


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

If you could get a download copy of the old firmware you might be able to reload it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the response guy's but it seems to be fine now. :scratch: Maybe it was just a glitch. :dontknow:


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

What did you do, use a bigger hammer?:sn:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

macromicroman said:


> What did you do, use a bigger hammer?:sn:


:heehee::heehee::heehee:


----------

